# Infected Tank



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

As you guys can see I have a variety of fish in my signature in the same tank. Unfortunately I think my Bolivian Ram had ich and passed it on to four of my neon tetras. I am planning to redo my entire tank soon by getting different fish and getting new stuff etc but what should I do?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Since FW ich is usually treatable, treat the tank for ich for 14 days. Then wait 2 more weeks to see if it recurs. Don't sell/trade/give away sick fish. If you are replacing the substrate & decor, you can use a dye like meth blue. If you are planing on shrimp in the future, don't use copper meds.

What are you thinking about doing next?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

When treating the tank with the neon tetras, you need to half dose the medicine as they are sensitive fish to the meds. Ich meds will have this on the bottle.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

raise temp to 84+F and treat with Aquari-Sol......one of the best ich meds on the market..


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

If I can't find AquariSol and use a different brand, can I still raise it to 84+F?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes...that should work..


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

lohachata: aquari-sol is really hard to find nowadays, otherwise I would have it on hand to use as a preventative for diseases. I cannot find it here in Bremerton, WA at all.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmm.....i have several pints of it....i may have to start selling some...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Please do sell some. When I have the money I'll PM you for some plecocaine and aquari-sol. I want my fish to be nice and healthy and I want to prevent diseases.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

It's really weird, but it seems as if the ich went away. I see no more white spots. Should I look more closely or can ich go away itself?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ich doesn't go away, but healthy, well-fed fish can keep it in check with their immune systems. Next time the fish get stressed or the temp drops, the ich will come back.


----------



## FoxLock (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd keep an eye on it just in case but i've had ich clear up just from time and raised temp before. Even if it does come back its very easy to cure with the temp raise and meds others suggested. I personally only use kordon ich attack herbal formula because i have lots of shrimp, stuffs never let me down. Best of luck, hopefully its cured or will be soon for yea.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

FoxLock: there are strains of ich that are resistant to medications, so ich is hard to treat because of that. A high temp will kill ich, but some fish as you may know are sensitive to ich medicine. Clown loaches are fish that are sensitive to ich medicine, once they get ich you have to half dose the medicine or you risk killing them.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I've taken notice, I think 1 neon only has ich. I am getting medicine today. I will half dose for the neons and raise the temperature.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

The ich is gone. My fish must've fought it off.


----------

